# USB DVB-T Stick mit internen mpeg decoder

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe im Kernel gelesen, dass es von Hauppauge einen DVB-T Stick gibt,

der einen internen mpeg decoder besitzt.

Kann mir jemand sagen, welches Model das von Hauppauge ist?

Falls jemand einen anderen USB Stick hat der unter Linux gut laeuft,

waere das auch OK. Ich suche nur bewusst einen der einen internen

mpeg decoder.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Dragonix

Obwohl ich noch nie von einem DVB-T Empfänger mit MPEG2-Decoder gehört habe, würde mich es dennoch wundern, wieso du unbedingt einen Empfäner mit Decoder haben willst?! Bildqualität ist nicht besser, und wie viel CPUs können heute bitte noch kein MPEG2 Decodieren? Das geht doch ab Pentium 2 problemlos^^ Der MPEG2 Decoder treibt nur den Preis in die Höhe.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi ich glaube ich habe einen gefunden, der das kann.

WinTV HVR-900 der kann analoges Kabelfernsehen und Dig DVB-T Fernsehen.

Das Analoge signal muss der halt digitalisieren und damit der das ueber den USB

Anschluss streamen kann.

Ich moechte sowas halt haben, damit ich das signal direkt auf die Platte schreiben kann.

Dann ist auch keine Rechenleistung vom Hauptprocessor noetig.

Da ich noch analog Kabel zu Hause habe, macht der Stick sinn.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Dragonix

Dann suchst du aber eine Karte/Stick mit MPEG2-Encoder. Über DVB kommt das Programm gleich als MPEG2 (oder eben was anderes, was halt grad gesendet wird) und wird ohne Umwandlung, ... aufgezeichnet. Das ist bei Analog anders, stimmt. Sry.

----------

